# Trainers



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Any suggestions for a really good fairly cost effective trainer I can use for both running and gym?

Thinking of running to the gym and back to shoehorn my cardio in and I'd prefer not to have to lug two pairs.

Also as much as I'd like to buy some £150 Lifting shoes and some really decent running trainers at the same time, I don't produce money from any of my orifices. :lol:


----------



## Jeddy11 (Apr 3, 2017)

Difficult as 2 different styles of trainer !! running trainer wont be much good for the gym as its soft sole and padding wont give much support for lifting and everyone says not to wear running shoes for lifting for this reason.

Any cheap flat trainer shoe / bare feet for gym and buy a good pair of runners ?


----------

